# Mortise and Tenon Joinery



## Chalkitupsigns (Aug 1, 2012)

I build frames for a chalkboard sign company and I need a quick strong way to make mortise and Tenon joining. I've created a link so you can see what I'm up against.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If this is a chalkboard, does it have to be M & T joints. Feels like overkill for this application?

I do not normally consider "Fast" to go with a M & T joint.

Can you switch to a box joint? 

Can you switch to loose tenons?

If you need to speed up creating M & T joints you may need to consider a machine like this one.

http://jdstools.com/multi-router.aspx


----------



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

you can also made pantorouter for this application http://youtu.be/hW5Q6NqD-CA
and it can also make sliding dovetail as well http://youtu.be/4H1XTY6Ehls


----------



## BarryD (Aug 2, 2012)

How about the Festool domino system..It's out of my price range for a home shop,but it's touted to have the strenth of M&T in a relativly small production machine...


----------

